# PREAGNANT STAFFORDSHIRE BULL TERRIER



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

hi all ive got an 11 month old english staffy and when she went on heat a few months back my next door neighbours staffy/bullterrier dug in and they got it on lol.
i couldnt keep her inside because my house is so small and i have a 7 month old baby and a cat inside.

so she is now very heavily preagnant and i have recently adopted a 4 year old female pitbull from my friend that moved town.

i know that dogs are preagnant for 63 days roughly but im not sure how far along she is exactly but has been acting weird so i have brought her inside for the night as i dont know how the pitbull is going to react with the pups.

im going to section off my backyard tomorow so i can seperate the pitbull and the staffy and pups but for now was just wondering if any one could give me some tips or some tell tale signs of how to know when shes gonna drop.

many thanks in advance and any help/info will be muchly appreciated


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

The first thig you shoud have done was had a spay/abort done. She is so young to be having puppies. Have you had her to the vet to see how she is doing? Does the vet think she can deliver the pups without complications?

Does she have milk yet? That is what I use the two times I have had a rescue here that is too far along to spay. Plus she should be looking for a place to have her babies( nesting).


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

aussie monster pitt said:


> hi all ive got an 11 month old english staffy and when she went on heat a few months back my next door neighbours staffy/bullterrier dug in and they got it on lol.
> i couldnt keep her inside because my house is so small and i have a 7 month old baby and a cat inside.
> 
> so she is now very heavily preagnant and i have recently adopted a 4 year old female pitbull from my friend that moved town.
> ...


Ugh! I know what's done is done but seriously.....why would you leave a bitch in heat outside in the first place? Common sense should tell you she needs to be contained properly. Omg! So she is 11 months and got pregnant around 8 1/2 months roughly. Poor baby. I agree with Mikado. You should of had a spay abort done she is way to young to be a mom. Also, why can't you bring her and her pups inside for now once she has them. She is most likely going to need help nursing them and I hope you are prepared for that reality! You maybe feeding tiny pups with a bottle as well as your own child. Is your pit bull fixed? Two females wont get along so you are always going to have to keep them apart especially if they are both intact. I hope you have a chain link outdoor kennel to contain her in. I've heard of pit bulls climbing out of yards with 6 foot fences around them. Like I said what's done is done but be prepared for her not being a good mom to those pups. Don't mean to come across harsh it just irritates me to hear a pup having puppies and an owner who can't be responsible enough to avoid it from happening. Good luck!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

well im gonna fuss like everyone else because she is way too young.... how have her milk sacs developed??? you definately need to take her to a vet to see if she can have them herself.... before she drops she should start sliming/leaking.... and probly quit eating very much... and like was already said shell start nesting


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

yeah i know she is way to young and i feel extremely bad for letting her get that way but she got pregnant while i was out of town for the day and i didnt exactly know she was deffs preagnant til a few weeks ago after i caught the nxt door neighbours dog in the yard i sectioned off my porch to keep it out at night.

this is the first female ive owned so i didnt know you could get abortions for dogs?

i think she was looking for a place to have the pups so i brought her inside (she's in the laundry)

and just to be clear i didnt want her preagnant nor did i try to breed her it was an accident that i feel bad enough for as it is so please keep critisism to a minimum.

thanks guys


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

her milk sacs have developed well there actually quiet big.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

we always get one of those small hard plastic swimming pools for kids and put the dog in it with a sheet for her to have the pups in.... its big enough to keep her from laying on them and they cant squirm out of it.... thats good that she has but big milk sacs... probly a day or so before she has them shell quit eating.... if you know the day you were out of town then you should be able to add up how far along she is...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

aussie monster pitt said:


> yeah i know she is way to young and i feel extremely bad for letting her get that way but she got pregnant while i was out of town for the day and i didnt exactly know she was deffs preagnant til a few weeks ago after i caught the nxt door neighbours dog in the yard i sectioned off my porch to keep it out at night.
> 
> this is the first female ive owned so i didnt know you could get abortions for dogs?
> 
> ...


This is my first female to....but I know better than to leave a female in full heat outside. A male dog can smell a female in heat 2-3 miles away. My girl will be under lock and key when she has her first heat as yours should have been. Accidents happen I know as we are only human  at this point keep her inside and if you can get a plastic kids pool to let her whelp in that will help her be more comfortable. Put some old towels or blankets in it. She is going to need to be kept an eye on for sure. You may have to help her break the sacs and you most definitely may have to help her nurse. You need to get all the info you need to prepare yourself for the babies. You also should take her to the vet asap to be evaluated. She could have complications and I hope she will not need a C-section.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Has the dog been to a vet? This is very important. You need to know if your dog is abe to have these pups by herself. The vet will help determine this.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is a great website for whelping puppies read it and learn from it! It is basically dog breeding 101 for dummies.....

Whelping Puppies, Breeding Dogs

Make sure you keep the staffy bull and pit bull apart they will fight over the pups and then you will have a real problem.


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks for the help guys we appreciate it we have a vet appointment tommorrow morning to get evaluated any more tips will be very much appreciated.

thanks again guys. your great help i knew id find help on here and i was worried about what the vet was going to say i, a bit embarassed posting this as i know its a horrible thing to put my little baby through but accidents happen and its a little late now but i wish i posted this earlier then i would of known to get her spayed i feel so irresponsible and a wee bit dumb.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

aussie monster pitt said:


> thanks for the help guys we appreciate it we have a vet appointment tommorrow morning to get evaluated any more tips will be very much appreciated.
> 
> thanks again guys. your great help i knew id find help on here and i was worried about what the vet was going to say i, a bit embarassed posting this as i know its a horrible thing to put my little baby through but accidents happen and its a little late now but i wish i posted this earlier then i would of known to get her spayed i feel so irresponsible and a wee bit dumb.


Live and learn  just please get her spayed after she is done nursing the babies. Also get the pit bull done too if she isn't already. Sounds as if your neighbor isn't very responsible owning an intact male so best you be the responsible one and get your girls fixed


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

aussie monster pitt said:


> thanks for the help guys we appreciate it we have a vet appointment tommorrow morning to get evaluated any more tips will be very much appreciated.
> 
> thanks again guys. your great help i knew id find help on here and i was worried about what the vet was going to say i, a bit embarassed posting this as i know its a horrible thing to put my little baby through but accidents happen and its a little late now but i wish i posted this earlier then i would of known to get her spayed i feel so irresponsible and a wee bit dumb.


gotta learn somehow... now you know not to make the same mistakes! good luck and let us know what the vet says!


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

change of plans i rang the other 2 vets in town and got her an appointment a 2:00pm today 
ill let yous all know how we go as soon as i get home

thanks performanceknls that link is very educational.


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

change of plans rang up the other 2 vets in town and got an appt at 2:00pm today 

and thanks performanceknls that link was very educational helped alot.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

I pray all goes well for you and your girl. You live and learn, i am getting the feeling you have learned. Hope the pups are healthy and mom recovers without problems


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hope all goes good at the vet. Lesson learned!


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

yes lesson well learned.

so we went to the vet and he was happy that she's developing well and is healthy.
she has colostrum in her milk ducts and is fully dialated. weve got another appointment for friday arvo as this w/e is a long w/e if she hasnt had the pups by then the vet is going to try bring on the labour so if she has any complications shes at the vet instead of at home on the w/e while the vets shut.

i also worked out that she's around the 63 day mark today.


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks again guys for all the info and help muchly appreciated


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

you better keep a close eye on her! im so glad everything went good! let us know when theres puppies!


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Ur a TAD bit Busy, But when you have time get pics of both Dogs, i'd love to see them. I'm OCD on Bull Breed's, lol


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

well update theres no pupps yet but we have another vet appt 2day i think the vet said he's goin to try to induce the labour so he's there to give a hand if need be.

pitbull palace ill post some pics up when i can ill have to go ask the neighbours if i can get pics of there dog.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

just curious.... what breed is the neighbor's dog?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> females wont get along so you are always going to have to keep tlink outdoor hem apart especially if they are both intact.


I have to disagree your females can live happily together I have 3 who do just be prepared for things to go off, if you crate them or seperate them when you arent home or not watching them it should be fine. Its the same as having any multiple of this breed males or females just be prepared , Id rather have females then males lol.
as for the pool it will be ok for the pups for about 3 weeks then they can get out of it lol { Im seeing that with mine now}
but they shouldnt be outside they really need to stay warm these few 1st weeks so hopefully you can have them inside for a bit , hope all goes well and mom takes care of the babys. will be alot of work if she doesnt. will be looking for pics so hurry up with those lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> I have to disagree your females can live happily together I have 3 who do just be prepared for things to go off, if you crate them or seperate them when you arent home or not watching them it should be fine. Its the same as having any multiple of this breed males or females just be prepared , Id rather have females then males lol.
> as for the pool it will be ok for the pups for about 3 weeks then they can get out of it lol { Im seeing that with mine now}
> but they shouldnt be outside they really need to stay warm these few 1st weeks so hopefully you can have them inside for a bit , hope all goes well and mom takes care of the babys. will be alot of work if she doesnt. will be looking for pics so hurry up with those lol


Lmao! What the heck was I typing?? Chinese lol! Sorry, angel I'm laughing at my errors typing. Anyways, it seems as though the majority on here talk about how two or more dogs never get along 100% especially when its the same sex and both intact. Even to never trust them with other animals being cats etc. Now, I know some dogs can get along well. My aunt has two spayed pits that get along famously. Then I know others with intact 
females that have to crate and rotate. I guess it just depends on the dogs.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya mine are all intact although one of the girls is still only a pup, but they do all get along very well HOWEVER i still crate them at night and when we go out . you still never know Ihad 2 males grow up together and when my boy got to about 11months they went at it and from then on never could be together, sojust gotta be prepared.

ps im used to the spelling lol mine usually looks very similar lol hard to type with long nails and small keys LMAO.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey any news or updates? Hope all is going well for your girl


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

i took her to the vet not last wednesday the 1 before because i thought she went into labour but she wasnt having pups but the vet sent me home and told me to come back in 2 days so in 2 days i went back he gave her a shot of oxcytocin and told me to go home and wait for a call i droped her off at 4pm and by 9pm i hadnt heard back so i called his mobile and he said 1 of the pupps was massive and came breach and got stuck so he gave her a c-section but was to late all 9 puppies died from stress  i also got her spayed while she was under. so no more accidents can happen my poor babys been cuddled up inside for 2 weeks now and she seems all depressed she grabs all of my daughters small teddys and takes them to her bed and cuddles with them im sure she thinks there her pupps


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

circlemkennels said:


> just curious.... what breed is the neighbor's dog?


staffy bull x bullterrior


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

aussie monster pitt said:


> i took her to the vet not last wednesday the 1 before because i thought she went into labour but she wasnt having pups but the vet sent me home and told me to come back in 2 days so in 2 days i went back he gave her a shot of oxcytocin and told me to go home and wait for a call i droped her off at 4pm and by 9pm i hadnt heard back so i called his mobile and he said 1 of the pupps was massive and came breach and got stuck so he gave her a c-section but was to late all 9 puppies died from stress  i also got her spayed while she was under. so no more accidents can happen my poor babys been cuddled up inside for 2 weeks now and she seems all depressed she grabs all of my daughters small teddys and takes them to her bed and cuddles with them im sure she thinks there her pupps


 thats sad to hear but she probly wouldve had to have help raising them and there are always a couple that die.. im glad she is doin ok and that you got her spayed.. she will be back to normal before long.. she just needs rest.


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Is your pit bull fixed? Two females wont get along so you are always going to have to keep them apart especially if they are both intact. I hope you have a chain link outdoor kennel to contain her in. I've heard of pit bulls climbing out of yards with 6 foot fences around them.


nah my pitbulls not fixed i need to save up some money again ive just forked out $2,000 on vet bills and yeah i think i may have to chain them when im not out the back with them as my staffys been inside for 2 weeks i dont know how my pitts gonna react when i re introduce them


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the pups, mate. At least you and her won't have to go through that again.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry about the pups, but everything happens for a reason.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry for the pupps not making it, but things happen for reasons. I am relieved that she is recovering and will be healthy


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks guys she's doing great and like yous said everything happens for a reason she now has her stitches out and is fully recovered and out the back and back to her playful puppy self.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sounds like quite the learning experience.. sorry to hear about your and your dogs complications; in many regions of the USA it part of city code to ensure any bitch in heat is in a fully enclosed kennel or kept in a humane dog crate fashion with timed and supervised outings. I was concerned because Bull Terriers are runnin bigger than Staffs here lately so its like a Boston having a staff litter, it was a roll of the dice that they make it! IT WAS VERY RESPONSIBLE OF YOU TO TAKE HER TO A VET!!! YOU WOULD HAVE ENDED UP WITH A DEAD SITUATION.. Ya know?? you may not have known but now you do and knowing is half the battle  You saved your dogs life and thats more than alot of 1st timers who make this mistake with everything that you had at stake; by not going to the vet. That was very humane of you :clap: 

Congratulations on saving your dog and adopting a new pup! Get an outside kennel and make it impenetrable for your new female pup, cause if you have a male APBT hes going to do everything to get to her, when her time comes; not to mention your neighbors Bull Terrier Staff mix.. I feel bad for your loss of your litter, but I feel very good about your situation cause you may not know how close you were to losing ya mamma dog.

All in all, experience is education and experience has brought you enlightenment  Sounds like everything is going a bit better now, has she adopted your lil APBT puppy or is she stand offish ??? Dont feel to bad, you saved your dog by going to vet and for that I give ya props... Most people wouldnt have until its too late..


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> Sounds like quite the learning experience.. sorry to hear about your and your dogs complications; in many regions of the USA it part of city code to ensure any bitch in heat is in a fully enclosed kennel or kept in a humane dog crate fashion with timed and supervised outings. I was concerned because Bull Terriers are runnin bigger than Staffs here lately so its like a Boston having a staff litter, it was a roll of the dice that they make it! IT WAS VERY RESPONSIBLE OF YOU TO TAKE HER TO A VET!!! YOU WOULD HAVE ENDED UP WITH A DEAD SITUATION.. Ya know?? you may not have known but now you do and knowing is half the battle  You saved your dogs life and thats more than alot of 1st timers who make this mistake with everything that you had at stake; by not going to the vet. That was very humane of you :clap:
> 
> Congratulations on saving your dog and adopting a new pup! Get an outside kennel and make it impenetrable for your new female pup, cause if you have a male APBT hes going to do everything to get to her, when her time comes; not to mention your neighbors Bull Terrier Staff mix.. I feel bad for your loss of your litter, but I feel very good about your situation cause you may not know how close you were to losing ya mamma dog.
> 
> All in all, experience is education and experience has brought you enlightenment  Sounds like everything is going a bit better now, has she adopted your lil APBT puppy or is she stand offish ??? Dont feel to bad, you saved your dog by going to vet and for that I give ya props... Most people wouldnt have until its too late..


thanks bud good to hear a lil good with th bad yeah my staffys taken well to the other dog i just chain them for feed time just to be safe rather than sorry.
other than that ive had no hiccups they are like sisters already.
and yes when she goes on heat im gonna have her under lock and key.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

As cold as it may seem to say it, this was probably a good resolution to your situation. Losing a litter like that is never fun, but you were spared all the trouble of raising puppies, your girl is alive, it wont happen again, and you don't have to worry about where all those little ones are going to go now.


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah im just glad she's not gonna have to go through that again and yeah all those puppies woulda been a handfull in the house with an 8 month old baby im sorta releived that it happened how it did not happy but releived she was way to young to raise pups of her own


----------

